# Tyres



## dodgy1 (Oct 30, 2010)

I have a citreon relay 07, it will not grip even on the slightly wet grass, i was thinking of a 4x4 A/T tyre, what do others do, i need GRIP
Thanks in advance


----------



## djp30 (Jan 9, 2012)

It would help to know the size & load index.
M&S tyres are probably your best bet as higher load 4X4 tyres are rare.


----------



## dodgy1 (Oct 30, 2010)

225 75 16c


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I managed to buy an almost new set of 6 Comtrac Winter M/S 215/75 R 16 from a member on here at a very favourable price.
They are great and have never given a moments hesitation on wet grass or mud. They might be slightly more noisy at low speeds but at cruising speed I can't tell the difference.

Ry.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi, read my Winter tyre posts, if you have a few hours to waste!.

Seriously, a good M+S tyre or even better a good Winter tyre.

Steer clear of cheap brands. Stick to.....

Michelin
Vrestein
Continental
Toyo
Bridgestone
Goodyear (not Cargo Vector)
Falken
Pirelli 


And so On

Avoid , Nankang, LingLong, NoLivelong and so on.

Though if your are on a Budget.

Evergreen or Maxxis.

TM


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Good advice from TM above.

A lot on here have have good advice/recommendations from him over the years regarding tyres and its been spot on. Myself included.

Paul.


----------



## djp30 (Jan 9, 2012)

dodgy1 said:


> 225 75 16c


& the the load rating? should be some more numbers, 109 maybe?
If you're not sure there should be a sticker on the door pillar.

I fitted these to my 4500kg van but they may be a bit heavy for you,
You can obviously get the same tyre with different load index.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/225-75-16...pect+Ratio:75|Diameter:16&hash=item19f46ba3f1


----------

